# Modern Arnis Debut in Oshawa (Toronto)



## Brian Johns (Feb 11, 2008)

I am pleased to announce that I will be teaching Modern Arnis classes at the Legends Community Centre on Harmony Road in Oshawa, Ontario (a suburb of Toronto). The schedule, for the next 6 weeks, is as follows:

(1) Wednesday Feb 20th, activity room 3  7:00pm to 9:00pm
(2) Wednesday Feb 27th, activity room 3, 7:00pm to 9:00pm
(3) Wednesday March 5th, activity room 3, 7:00pm to 9:00pm
(4) Wednesday March 12th, activity room 2, 7:00pm to 9:00pm
(5) Wednesday March 19th, activity room 2, 7:00pm to 9:00pm
(6) Thursday March 27th, activity room 3, 7:00pm to 9:00pm

Please note that there are different rooms on March 12th and 19th. Also note that March 27th is on Thursday as opposed to Wednesday. 
I am excited to be introducing the wonderful art of Modern Arnis to the area and will be covering the basics of this art in these first 6 weeks.
I hope to be able to teach more classes at the community centre beyond the initial 6 weeks. 

For more information, please contact me at: ontariomodernarnis@gmail.com

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 11, 2008)

Congratulations Brian!


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Brian, 

Thanks for the kind words ! Gotta start somewhere eh ? :supcool:

Brian


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 12, 2008)

Great start, great opportunity!!!


----------



## frank raud (Feb 12, 2008)

Now if there was something in Ottawa, I'd be getting excited. Have forwarded the info to some folks I know in Oshawa.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 12, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 12, 2008)

frank raud said:


> Now if there was something in Ottawa, I'd be getting excited. Have forwarded the info to some folks I know in Oshawa.


 
Thanks for forwarding the information, Frank ! Perhaps I'll meet you someday eh ? :asian:

Take care,
Brian


----------



## frank raud (Feb 13, 2008)

Brian Johns said:


> Thanks for forwarding the information, Frank ! Perhaps I'll meet you someday eh ? :asian:
> 
> Take care,
> Brian


 
No problem, Brian. There is always the possibility we'll meet. I just realised the tone of my previous post may not be quite what I wanted. Definite congratulations and best of luck spreading Modern Arnis. I had the pleasure of attending a seminar years ago with Remi Presas, Wally Jay and some other guy. That would be my entire exposure to Modern Arnis. Not much FMA around here.


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 13, 2008)

frank raud said:


> No problem, Brian. There is always the possibility we'll meet. I just realised the tone of my previous post may not be quite what I wanted. Definite congratulations and best of luck spreading Modern Arnis. I had the pleasure of attending a seminar years ago with Remi Presas, Wally Jay and some other guy. That would be my entire exposure to Modern Arnis. Not much FMA around here.


 
Hey Frank,

No sweat and thanks for the congratulations. I do hope to meet you someday. I did get an e-mail from a friend of yours last night. You mentioned that seminar....could that "some other guy" been George Dillman, the well known pressure point expert ? He, Professor Presas and Professor Jay did a lot of the "Big Three" seminars over the years.

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Brian Jones (Feb 14, 2008)

Brian:

Great to hear this.  Of course we miss you down here, but I am glad things are going well for you up there.  Good luck.

Brian Jones


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Brian,

Great to hear from you ! I miss Columbus as well but Canada has been great ! How is the training going at the HMAC ? Hope that the weather hasn't interfered with your drive to Columbus for the Modern Arnis classes.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## jaybacca72 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Brian, congrats on the start up try to get a hold of arnishermit on here he will be a great training partner for you aka Mark Banez. i am hoping we will meet at the filipino day seminars in toronto in april. what will you be teaching there? i am going to do empty hand relations for self defense and some attribute training methods. look for me i am the guy who makes the aluminum swords and knives and i should have a table set up. best of luck in your teaching here!
later
Jason Arnold
CANADA


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 18, 2008)

jaybacca72 said:


> Hey Brian, congrats on the start up try to get a hold of arnishermit on here he will be a great training partner for you aka Mark Banez. i am hoping we will meet at the filipino day seminars in toronto in april. what will you be teaching there? i am going to do empty hand relations for self defense and some attribute training methods. look for me i am the guy who makes the aluminum swords and knives and i should have a table set up. best of luck in your teaching here!
> later
> Jason Arnold
> CANADA


 
Hey Jason,

I'll be looking forward to meeting you at the FMA Workshop. I'll be teaching some 2 sticks v. 1 stick for attribute purposes. Thanks for alerting me to Mark Banez and I'll try to get in touch with him. See you at the FMA Workshop !!

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Brian Jones (Feb 21, 2008)

Brian Johns said:


> Hey Brian,
> 
> Great to hear from you ! I miss Columbus as well but Canada has been great ! How is the training going at the HMAC ? Hope that the weather hasn't interfered with your drive to Columbus for the Modern Arnis classes.
> 
> ...


 
 The weather has only kept me away once or twice. Which isn't too bad. The training has been great as always.  It's funny how tired I can be and debate about going to class, and how energized I am coming home. Guro Dan always gives you so much tothink about.  The last two classes I was at he had a guest instructor teaching Brazilian Jiu-jitsu.  Pretty cool.
I am so glad things are going well.  Toronto is one of my favorite places.
 Brian Jones


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 22, 2008)

Brian Jones said:


> The weather has only kept me away once or twice. Which isn't too bad. The training has been great as always. It's funny how tired I can be and debate about going to class, and how energized I am coming home. Guro Dan always gives you so much tothink about. The last two classes I was at he had a guest instructor teaching Brazilian Jiu-jitsu. Pretty cool.
> I am so glad things are going well. Toronto is one of my favorite places.
> Brian Jones


 
Hey Brian,

I'm glad to hear that you are still making the long drive to Columbus for training and keeping up with whatever Dan is teaching ! He's done a great job over the years bringing in guest instructors from various disciplines for the benefit of the students of the Hilliard Martial Arts Center. :asian:

Things are going well here; however, I'm anxious for spring/summer to come around !  

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 22, 2008)

Update:

Since I posted the announcement regarding the Modern Arnis classes in Oshawa and just had the first class on Wednesday night, I figured that an update might be in order. 4 people showed up for the class, which pleased me a good deal, considering that I'm still building up a social network in the area. Let me tell ya, starting from scratch sure is tough but fun ! The 4 folks had a great time and are very enthusiastic due to the lack of FMAs in the Oshawa area. So I'm now looking forward to next Wednesday's class and build upon the first class. :highfive:

Take care,
Brian


----------

